# Lightroom classic CC performace



## Dick.E.Hoskins (Nov 4, 2017)

Operating System:Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 7.01 [1142117]
Lightroom Classic version: 7.0.1 [ 1142117 ]
Operating system: Windows 10
System architecture: x64, Logical processor count: 8
Processor speed: 3.3 GHz, Built-in memory: 24GB

When I initially installed the new LR it was marginally faster. Now is is significantly slower. Selecting photos in grid view (shift or ctrl) is very slow. Changing to Develop module is slower than CC 6, response from tools in develop module are sometimes OK, often slow and drag as I use them. I have cleared out un-necessary start up programs. I have the catalog on 2 TB C: drive and photos on 4 TB D: drive. Backup on two external 5 TB drives and offsite with Carbonite. I frequently "optimize" the catalog (and back it up). I find it is quicker to jump to Photoshop or Adobe RAW which function just fine. Any words of wisdom or bright ideas?  Any suggestions for an alternative photo database? (a huge huge hassle)


----------



## clee01l (Nov 4, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Although this has not been confirmed, I’m thinking that there are memory leaks.. Especially in the Windows compiled version. You may check this using Task Manager along side LR and watching the memory consumption.  Reboot Windows daily or more often and note if LR improves for a while after reboot.
If I am right about the memory leaks, the performance will improve after a few bug fix updates.


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 5, 2017)

I have noticed the same on my Mac. Even got a spinning g beach ball switching to/from the develop module.


----------



## kb5 (Nov 7, 2017)

Windows 10 Pro  64-bit x64-based processor

Lightroom CC Classic  7.0.1 Release

Intel Core i7-4770 CPU @3.40GHz 3.40 GHz

Logical processor count 8

Installed memory RAM 32GB

Since updating to CC Classic I am also having the same slow performance issues. Very frustrating when it takes forever to scroll through grid view.


----------



## PhotosByTom (Nov 7, 2017)

I updated to Lightroom CC Classic a couple of weeks ago, when it was released.  I have had performance issues in the develop module and contacted support.  The support person took control of my PC and could see the slowness in moving between images after editing and cropping. We then tried turning off the GPU and on restart it appeared to be better but after editing another 30 or so images the slowness returned.  They told me they would report it and someone would contact me.  That's the last I heard.

I then posted details of my issues on feedback.photoshop.com.  That saw a number of other Lightroom users confirming they are having the same issues and that they are also waiting on Adobe.  Does anyone have any suggestions, or do I turn to Capture One, or another raw processor.

I will continue to use Photoshop for a small number of my images so my subscription is not completely wasted.

What avenues are there to report major issues?


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm hoping ON1 come up with the goods. Beta 4 is looking quite good. I just wish I could end my subscription now really.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 7, 2017)

Colin Grant said:


> I'm hoping ON1 come up with the goods. Beta 4 is looking quite good. I just wish I could end my subscription now really.


If you go with On1, what are you going to use for an image management app?  Folders don't cut it.


----------



## tspear (Nov 8, 2017)

clee01l said:


> If you go with On1, what are you going to use for an image management app?  Folders don't cut it.



So far darktable is my leading solution for image management. The two things I miss from Lr so far. Facial Recognition, and easier develop tools. 

Tim


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 8, 2017)

clee01l said:


> If you go with On1, what are you going to use for an image management app?  Folders don't cut it.



Folders would work well enough for me and ON1 give the option to catalogue or not on a by folder basis. I tend to only keep my raw files in LR. After editing I convert and keep the conversions in Apple Photos. The alternative I looked at was Alien Skins Exposure X3 which I quite liked. Next up will be Luminar but not until 2018 - the huge downside there will be no automatic lens correction. The days of having to rely on ACR have long gone imo and being a serious hobbyist rather than a pro I do  not need all the bells and whistles that make up the Creative Cloud.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 8, 2017)

tspear said:


> So far darktable is my leading solution for image management. The two things I miss from Lr so far. Facial Recognition, and easier develop tools.
> 
> Tim


Dark table does seem to show promise. A quick glance at the app and I do not see an easy way to use On1 or anything else as an external editor.


----------



## tspear (Nov 8, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Dark table does seem to show promise. A quick glance at the app and I do not see an easy way to use On1 or anything else as an external editor.


Did not have a chance to look into external editors. I did join an online chat and someone was discussing external editors. So they are aware, but not sure how aware.

Tim

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjespdk (Nov 10, 2017)

The same here. At first I was impressed with the performance while browsing through the images in the catalog. But in Develop it still is slow. Both on my Macbook Pro and my Dell Win10 (with a very small test catalog with only a few hundred images)

Especially when you go into Develop and want a 1:1 view. The loading time is often more than 20-30 seconds. Especially on Fuji RAF files, but also on Canon CR2 files. Seems a little faster with the Graphic Processor disabled, but not much. And yes, it gets worse as longer LR has been running. So could be a memory leak somewhere. 

I love the LR workflow idea, the collections and folders. And also the editing part. I tried Capture One Pro 10, and this is a very good software. Especially the Fuji files are so much better. But for the price is to high for C1... Higher than the Adobe Photography Plan. And I am sure I would miss some of the LR functionality. But I am about to give up on Adobe....


----------



## Zenon (Nov 10, 2017)

Does anyone think that even though you aren't using the internet it getting bogged down effects LR? I noticed a bog down yesterday but it took time to open the internet too. I use Safari and I have a tune up process which I did yesterday and it is back to normal. I'm pretty sure it was just a coincidence but since I'm not a computer wizard I really don't know.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 10, 2017)

I was trying to decide about the Graphics Processor and in the preferences there is a system info button. It says my open GL passed.     

Graphics Processor Info: 
OpenGL: AMD Radeon HD 6750M OpenGL Engine

*Check OpenGL support: Passed*
Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
Version: 4.1 ATI-1.58.32
Renderer: AMD Radeon HD 6750M OpenGL Engine
LanguageVersion: 4.10
Total Video Memory: 512 MB

My Macbook Air just said this.  

Graphics Processor Info: 
Metal: Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics 6000


----------



## Justin Case (Nov 10, 2017)

Since I uploaded the new Classic version I am not experiencing any problems.
Especially Dev Mod for me is lighting fast.
The only small issues I have is if I work for 3-4 days heavily on LR, especially if I do loads of exports (I often export time lapses to JPEG, so it can be several thousands images). In these situations it does get slow (memory leaks, or cache getting full?), but if I just exist LR and come back,it is very fast again


----------



## Zenon (Nov 10, 2017)

Neither have I until yesterday which was a system slow down. Exiting LR is very easy for me because I have been using PS since 2005 and LR since 2012. I'm on a Mac and I can press the red button that hides PS but it shuts LR down. Even after 5 years I still tend to hit the red button. Very annoying but I guess it keeps the performance going. Obviously two different departments working on this. I bet they built the air scrubbing filters for Apollo 13. 

I found Victoria's list of short cuts and I'm trying to teach myself to use Command H.


----------



## Rose Weir (Nov 10, 2017)

I just commented in the 'editing subforum' regarding the slow down that I experienced today. I had not used the range mask feature until today. The slow down and pause took place after using this tool in some image develop routines. 
There has not been an issue since this version 7 was installed. In fact, I have never seen such a reaction in Lightroom to date.


----------



## Dick.E.Hoskins (Nov 12, 2017)

CLearly LR Classic CC is not ready for (my) prime time... I tried to delete a couple hundred photos and I get "An internal error has occurred: ?:0: attempt to index 'rootFile' (a nil value) "
I am worried that my catalog will be corrupted. 

Are the catalogs backward compatible? I think I will go back to LR 6 CC (not clear it is still around)  

I did the look at Task Manager - LE as suggested; as I opened LR. After it settled down  and was doing nothing,  the memory oscillated a bit but no wild swings. 

Just like Microsoft, you pay to be a beta tester...


----------



## Dick.E.Hoskins (Nov 12, 2017)

How do I reinstall LR Classic CC? maybe that will help (?)  it is now taking 5 min to switch from Library to Develop. WHen I delete files it leaves an image with a "!" in the upper right corner. (i know that means a photo is not present - but the working image remains)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 12, 2017)

I would first check if this is a catalog problem or an application problem. Start Lightroom and create a new catalog. Import a few hundred images, do some work on them, delete a few, just check whether that new catalog gives you the same problems or not. If it does not, your current catalog is the problem and reinstalling Lightroom will do nothing.


----------



## Dick.E.Hoskins (Nov 16, 2017)

God idea - I am trying that.  I also cleared out the hard disk where the app and catalog are stored, C:  (Images are on the D and increased scratch space a lot. 1/2 of my 2 TB c: drive is empty. Performance is better, no freezing, but by no means good. 
So ... if one finds that the catalog is a problem (I backup and check integrity, etc every time I close it) what does one do then?  (there are 50,000+ images) and... thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 16, 2017)

Richard Hoskins said:


> God idea - I am trying that.  I also cleared out the hard disk where the app and catalog are stored, C:  (Images are on the D and increased scratch space a lot. 1/2 of my 2 TB c: drive is empty. Performance is better, no freezing, but by no means good.
> So ... if one finds that the catalog is a problem (I backup and check integrity, etc every time I close it) what does one do then?  (there are 50,000+ images) and... thanks for the suggestions.



Trying a backup is obviously a possibility, but you may have to go back a long time to find a backup from before the problems began. Another option is to create a new catalog, and then use 'Import from Another Catalog' to import the old catalog. That imports the images, settings, metadata, collections and smart collections into the new catalog, so it almost recreates that catalog (but this time without the problems, hopefully). The only thing you'd have to recreate yourself are any publishing services.


----------

